# Shop Fox W1677 3HP Cabinet Saw



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Deals where you get a discount along with a rebate and free shipping, seeing the deal and lining up finances is really a case of having all the stars in alignment. Thanks for the review.

Congratulations on the purchase - have fun.

Dalec


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review, well put together - thanks!


----------



## WoodWorkerDoc (Jan 6, 2012)

I am also in the market for a tablesaw, but am stuck between the Grizzly, the Shop Fox, and the Jet. Are you still glad you picked the Shop Fox? It looks beautiful in the pics, and sounds great from your review.
Thanks for the input.
Doc


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, still happy….haven't had a lick of trouble. Plenty of power, its not fussy about blades, precise enough for anything I'll ever do. The SF and Griz should be nearly idential, so go with whichever is cheapest, but if price is close, SF offers a longer warranty. The Jet should be similar in features and overall quality…a good chunk of the premium you'd pay is for dealer support and longer warranty….all good things, but the key point is that you're not necessarily buying a nicer saw with that extra money. Good luck!


----------



## WoodWorkerDoc (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course, I had to go and look at the PM2000. Really nice saw, one I'd keep for a lifetime! The differences in fit & finish seem miniscule, and don't seem like they would have any impact on reality for most woodworkers. Still, it is the PM2000…
Aside from the PM, and assuming finances weren't a primary issue, is there any distinguishing feature about the SF, other than warranty and shipping, that swayed you towards one particular saw vs the others? It's kinda trivial, but I do like the drawer feature in the Jet Deluxe. I need all the help I can get staying organized! Just currious what you thought having recently purchased your SF.
Thanks again.
Doc


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I grabbed mine for $903 shipped, so price/value was a major motivator in the purchase. I wasn't really TS shopping at the time, but was familiar with the saw, and seized that price opportunity. The PM2000 has a deeper table than the other two. It's not likely that you'll ever be able to tell the cuts apart, but if those other "little features" are calling your name and you have the funds, I wouldn't hesitate to spend more and get what you really like….after all, it is a hobby for many of us, and loving the tools every time we use them is part of the fun.


----------



## WoodWorkerDoc (Jan 6, 2012)

That is an insane price! If I find a similar deal, I'll take it. Thanks for the input. I'll let you know what I end up with, if you're interested. I agree with "...loving the tools…" being part of the fun; not so sure my wife gets it though! 
Regards,
Doc


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely…please keep me posted.


----------

